# Seafinder 320 DF auch für Falchwasser geeignet??



## Bigtown_de (18. März 2006)

Hallo,

eine kurze Frage, ist das oben genannte auch für's Flachwasser geeignet??

Details:

12° / 35° Kegel  
 50 / 200 kHz Geber mit Temperaturfühler  

Um eine vernünftige Ausstrahlung des Bodens zur erhalten , müsste ich doch theoretisch auf 50 KHz schalten und am besten noch das APS ausschalten,oder?

Aber wie hoch sind dabei die Qualitätseinbußen??
Ich hatte hier mal eine Tabelle gesehen --> Winkel und Flache der Ausstrahlung. Finde sie aber nicht mehr. Hat die jemand nochmal für mich??

MfG

Christian


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (19. März 2006)

*AW: Seafinder 320 DF auch für Falchwasser geeignet??*

Wir haben zwei geräte. das eagle sea finder 480 df für norge mit einem kleinen winkel (35 grad max!?)und ein älteres modell eagle accura 240 mit 6o grad für flache gewässer.
 ein echolot für den baggersee und den sognefjord kann nur ein kompromiss sein 
gruß robert#h


----------



## Bigtown_de (19. März 2006)

*AW: Seafinder 320 DF auch für Falchwasser geeignet??*

Habs relativ günstig bei ebay ersteigert...
Möchte es aber primär für unsere heimischen Gewässer nutzen...


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (19. März 2006)

*AW: Seafinder 320 DF auch für Falchwasser geeignet??*

35 grad sind nicht optimal für den heimischen see oder die ostsee. wenn du es so günstig bekommen hast ( darf man nach dem preis fragen|rolleyes ), versuch es doch mit gewinn wieder abzustoßen. dann kaufst du dir eins mit 60 grad + und hast das optimum für dem einsatzzweck.#6 
gruß robert#h


----------



## Bigtown_de (20. März 2006)

*AW: Seafinder 320 DF auch für Falchwasser geeignet??*

da die Preise so angezogen haben und in allen mir bekannten Shops das Teil 329 € gekostet hat , habe ich bei 234 € zugeschalgen. Ob das nu günstig weiß ich nicht ...

Ich hatte hier mal irgend wo gelesen, dass man noch was heraus holen kann bez. Winkel. 

50 Khz APS aus ,oder so , finde aber den Beitrag nicht.

Kann mir keiner sagen, ob es vielleicht doch möglich ist den Winkel vielleicht auf 50 Grad durch Einstellungen am Lot erhöhen könnte??

Oder gibt es vielleicht kompatible Geber mit 20/60 für das Lot??


----------



## Jirko (21. März 2006)

*AW: Seafinder 320 DF auch für Falchwasser geeignet??*

hallo christian #h

mit deaktivierter ASP und reduzierung der empfindlichkeit, kannst du den geberwinkel erhöhen... du solltest dir dann aber darüber im klaren sein, daß die detailtreue leidet... aber möglich ist es auf alle fälle #h


----------



## Bigtown_de (21. März 2006)

*AW: Seafinder 320 DF auch für Falchwasser geeignet??*

So hatte ich das auch irgend wie gelesen 
Hatte schon mit dem Demo-Programm ein wenig herum experimentiert, und fand die einbussen noch im erträglichen Rahmen.
Was kann man so eigentlich im Schnitt herausholen?
Testen kann ich es erst zu Ostern, weill ich erst dann wieder mit dem Boot auf Hechtjagt gehe 
Zum Test dachte ich mir: Stelle suchen , Boot verankern, Echolot einstellen und mit nem Großen Lotblei oder Stein den Radius herausfinden... Kann man das so machen?


----------



## Carp Dav (23. März 2006)

*AW: Seafinder 320 DF auch für Falchwasser geeignet??*

Hallo Bigtown_de 

Habe fast das gleiche Teil und weis das es für diese Echolote noch andere Geber gibt, da ich danach schon einmal gefragt habe.
Ich möchte mir auch einen anderen Geber für mein 480 DF kaufen. Ich glaube die waren gar nicht mal soooo teuer.
An deiner Stelle würde ich mal beim http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk.de/ nachfragen. Ruf am besten bei denen mal an (keine Email), die haben einen Super-Fachmann für Echolote, der hat mich damals auch super beraten.


----------



## Bigtown_de (24. März 2006)

*AW: Seafinder 320 DF auch für Falchwasser geeignet??*



			
				Carp Dav schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bigtown_de
> 
> Habe fast das gleiche Teil und weis das es für diese Echolote noch andere Geber gibt, da ich danach schon einmal gefragt habe.
> Ich möchte mir auch einen anderen Geber für mein 480 DF kaufen. Ich glaube die waren gar nicht mal soooo teuer.
> An deiner Stelle würde ich mal beim http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk.de/ nachfragen. Ruf am besten bei denen mal an (keine Email), die haben einen Super-Fachmann für Echolote, der hat mich damals auch super beraten.


 
Danke für die Info ..
Habe gleich mal angerufen und bekomme Mo die Info , ob der Geber vom Fishmark an mein Seafinder passt... 
Lohnt sich dies dann eigentlich überhaupt?? auf 20/60 fürs Flachwasser zu wechseln? Da ja der Ersatzgeber minimum so 100 Euronen kosten wird???


----------



## Bigtown_de (24. März 2006)

*AW: Seafinder 320 DF auch für Falchwasser geeignet??*

Laut Stollenberg soll folgender Gebr kompatible zum Fishfinder sein..

*HST-WSU *


----------



## Carp Dav (24. März 2006)

*AW: Seafinder 320 DF auch für Falchwasser geeignet??*

Hallo Bigtown_de 

Ob sich das lohnt oder nicht mußt du selber wissen. Es kommt darauf an, ob der Geber oft zum einsatz kommt oder nicht.
Ich benutze im Baggersee mein Echo mit dem DF-Geber nur für die Tiefen- und Kantenbestimmung ........ , da das angeln mit gleichzeitig Echo einsätzen bei uns verboten ist.
Ich muß allerdings sagen das die Preise für den Geber ganz schön in die Höhe EXPLODIERT sind. vor ca. 2 Jahren hat ein "normaler" Geber für mein Echo glaube ich so 70 T€uronen gekostet. (mit "nur 2 Meter kabel und ohne Temp.-Füller)


----------



## Bigtown_de (24. März 2006)

*AW: Seafinder 320 DF auch für Falchwasser geeignet??*

Habe halt keine Erfahrung , ob sich das lohnt.. primär, setze ich das Echolot doch eher im Flachwasser ein 2 - 10 m. Sieht man da extrem viel mehr von der Bodenstruktur im Vergleich zum 12/35?

Das preiswerteste was ich so auf anhieb gefunden habe ist 82 € Heckmontage..

Der von Stollenberg hat auch erzählt, das es schon problem gibt/geben kann  mit DF im Flachwasser. Aber was jetzt genau da war hab ich mir nicht gemerk.. Werds einfach ausprobieren und dann entscheiden


----------



## Carp Dav (24. März 2006)

*AW: Seafinder 320 DF auch für Falchwasser geeignet??*

Ja genau probier es aus!!!!
Ich habe bis jetzt immer meinen DF-Geber (auch im Flachwasser ) benutzt und habe keine Erfahrung mit dem "normelen" !!!
Für meine Bedürfnisse hat der DF-Geber gereicht. Ich habe immer meine Kanten, Platous ...... gefunden.
Vielleicht wird sich hier noch einer melden, der beide Geber im Flachwasser ausprobiert hat.
Mit meinem Echo inkl. DF-Geber bin ich auf jeden Fall 10x besser bedient, als mein kumpel mit seinem billig Humminbird Echolot.
Aber wie gesagt, probier es mal aus und dann kanst du immer noch kaufen.


----------

